# [XFCE4] Version 4.4

## TrizoLakai

Pour ceux qui sont à la traine comme moi : http://linuxfr.org/2007/01/22/21946.html

On commence par un sync : 

```
emerge --sync
```

ou 

```
paludis -s
```

Dans votre /etc/portage/package.unmask ou /etc/paludis/package_unmask.conf

```
##

## XFCE 4.4

xfce-base/libxfce4util 

xfce-base/libxfce4mcs 

xfce-base/libxfcegui4 

xfce-base/xfce4-panel 

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager 

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer 

xfce-base/xfprint 

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins 

xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme 

xfce-extra/mousepad 

xfce-extra/exo 

xfce-extra/terminal 

xfce-base/orage 

xfce-base/thunar 

xfce-base/xfdesktop 

xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder 

xfce-base/xfce-utils 

xfce-base/xfwm4 

x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce 

xfce-base/xfce4-session 

xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes 

xfce-base/xfce4 

xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman 

xfce-extra/xfce4-datetime 

xfce-extra/xfce4-diskperf 

xfce-extra/xfce4-genmon 

xfce-extra/xfce4-mount 

xfce-extra/xfce4-notes 

xfce-extra/xfce4-quicklauncher 

xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors 

xfce-extra/xfce4-smartbookmark 

xfce-extra/xfce4-systemload 

xfce-extra/xfce4-weather 

xfce-extra/xfce4-xfapplet 

xfce-extra/xfce4-xkb 

xfce-extra/xfce4-wavelan 

xfce-extra/xfce4-dev-tools
```

Puis :

Paludis : 

```
paludis -u xfce-extra/xfcalendar xfce-base/xffm xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher xfce-extra/xfce4-toys xfce-extra/xfce4-systray
```

Emerge :

```
emerge -C xfce-extra/xfcalendar xfce-base/xffm xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher xfce-extra/xfce4-toys xfce-extra/xfce4-systray
```

Et enfin : 

```
paludis -i xfce4 xfce-base/xfprint  x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce
```

ou 

```
emerge xfce4 xfce-base/xfprint  x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce
```

Note : la USE "minimal" est intégrée, ce qui est bien appréciable  :Smile: Last edited by TrizoLakai on Mon Feb 05, 2007 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

Eh bien écoute, merci, j'avais pas vu cette nouvelle version, du coup je la teste  :Very Happy: 

(et puis si c'est concluant, je l'utiliserais complètement, je commencais à me lasser de fluxbox )

----------

## CryoGen

Moi je le savais depuis longtemps  :Razz:  (faut dire que j'utilise la 4.4 depuis la _rc2  :Wink:  )

XFce4.4 + Beryl/Emerald ca roXX   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Pour Beryl, je veux pas installer de drivers propriétaires, donc c'est mort   :Very Happy: 

Sinon il est masqué, mais bon pour l'instant j'ai même pas entrevu le bout d'un bug, c'est cool !

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah XFCE, je viens de virer Gnome il y a 2 jours (en ayant constaté que je n'utilisais de Gnome que le menu), et j'en suis hyper content (surtout que Beryl fonctionne avec)  :Very Happy: 

J'attendrai que la 4.4 passe en ~arch, je suis parfois patient   :Cool: 

----------

## lmarcini

XFCE est vraiment très bien : homogène, peu gourmand, simple sans être austère et réactif... Et pourtant, je suis un KDEiste convaincu  :Smile: 

Nota : j'avais utilisé intensivement la version 4.4 bêta il y a quelques mois sur une Arch Linux et c'était déjà impressionnant de stabilité et de rapidité...

----------

## kwenspc

Je la testerais bien à l'occasion cette nouvelle version.

Mais je sais pas ce qui se passe avec moi: plus ça va et plus je veux de l'épuré. Je suis passé par fvwm, xfce4, fluxbox...

Un ami m'a fait découvrir http://www.suckless.org/wiki/wmii et c'est bien sympa!

Si ça continue je vais finir en mode console only.

[edit] ben tenez, il vient de me passer ce lien, pour ceux qui aime l'épuré: http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/ [/edit]

----------

## nemo13

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui sont à la traine comme moi : 
> 
> Dans votre /etc/portage/package.unmask ou /etc/paludis/package_unmask.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 Bonsoir TrizoLakai,

il faudrait rajouter xfce-base/xfprint  dans la liste des paquets à unmerger car sinon il se passe un truc marrant :  :Confused: 

tu n'accèdes pas au gestionnaire de paramètres et à tout ce qui touche de près à des modifications de configuration xfce.

on peux s'en "appercevoir" en lançant dans un terminal :

```
xfce-alsa
```

le message suivant apparait lorsqu'on veut modifier les options alsa : *Quote:*   

> (xfce-mcs-manager:5163): xfce-mcs-manager-WARNING **: Module /usr/lib/xfce4/mcs-plugins/xfprint_plugin.so cannot be opened (libxfcegui4.so.3: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

 

bien évidement /usr/lib/xfce4/mcs-plugins/xfprint_plugin.so existe   :Shocked: 

mais en faisant :

```
eix xfce-base/xfprint
```

c'est xfce-base/xfprint-4.2.3

d'où l'embrouille.

je n'en suis sorti par :

```
sudo emerge -C =xfce-base/xfprint-4.2.3

sudo emerge -C =x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.8

sudo emerge -avt xfce-base/xfprint
```

au passage rajoute aussi x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce car :

```
 equery depends gtk-engines-xfce

[ Searching for packages depending on gtk-engines-xfce... ]

xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.0 (>=x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.4)

xfce-base/xfprint-4.2.3 (>=x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.5)
```

voili-voila

Merci à toi pour m'avoir donnée l'envie d'installer xfce4.4

A+

Nota : qui pourrait m'expliquer la relation entre xfprint et les divers panneaux de conf de xfce ?

----------

## nonas

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je la testerais bien à l'occasion cette nouvelle version.
> 
> Mais je sais pas ce qui se passe avec moi: plus ça va et plus je veux de l'épuré. Je suis passé par fvwm, xfce4, fluxbox...
> 
> Un ami m'a fait découvrir http://www.suckless.org/wiki/wmii et c'est bien sympa!
> ...

 Pour de l'ultraminimaliste tu peux aussi regarder du côté de dwm (http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm), c'est un wmii en encore plus léger.

Y'a pas mal d'exemples dans le Monthly Screenshots actuel (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-536501.html)

Je retesterai XFCE à l'occasion, j'ai utilisé la 4.2 pendant longtemps mais je suis sous openbox en ce moment.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Voila mis à jour.  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Je pense que la mise à jour n'est pas complète, il faut ajouter xfprint lors de la phase "emerge --unmerge ...." ce qui nous donne :

```
emerge -C xfce-extra/xfcalendar xfce-base/xffm xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher xfce-extra/xfce4-toys xfce-extra/xfce4-systray xfce-base/xfprint
```

Et je pense qu'il n'est pas utile d'ajouter xfprint lors de l'emerge de fin car il semble être en dépendance, ce qui donne : 

```
emerge xfce4 x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce
```

Cdt

----------

## nemo13

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense que la mise à jour n'est pas complète, il faut ajouter xfprint lors de la phase "emerge --unmerge ...." ce qui nous donne :
> 
> ```
> ...

 bonjour,

pour l'emerge -C j'aurai rajouté gtk-engines-xfce ce qui donnerait :

```
emerge -C xfce-extra/xfcalendar xfce-base/xffm xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher xfce-extra/xfce4-toys xfce-extra/xfce4-systray xfce-base/xfprint x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce
```

Pour la dépendance xprint envers xfce j'ai pas regardé l'ebuild donc je n'ai pas d'avis.

A+

----------

## TrizoLakai

Attends il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas.

Moi paludis -u xfce4 m'a désinstallé tout ce qui avait rapport avec xfce4 me semble t-il. 

C'est pas de même avec emerge ?   :Question: 

----------

## Bapt

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> C'est pas de même avec emerge ?  

 

Chut !!! il ne faut pas le dire trop fort il parait que c'est un gros troll ...

----------

## nemo13

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *TrizoLakai wrote:*   C'est pas de même avec emerge ?   
> 
> Chut !!! il ne faut pas le dire trop fort il parait que c'est un gros troll ...

 

je n'ai pas encore chopper le palus alors   :Confused: 

il semblerait donc que ce ne soit pas tout à fait pareil 

A+

----------

## Vi66cent

Savez-vous quand cette version d'xfce passera en stable dans portage ?

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Aucune idée, mais perso j'ai pas attendu et j'ai mis le tout en ~x86 et ça vaut le coup, surtout que c'est bien stable. La progression par rapport à la version précédente est intérêssante et surtout la transparence native à partir du moment que composite est activé. D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui le souhaitent, ne pas oublier d'ajouter le USE flag "xcomposite"...

----------

## Vi66cent

Hum...petit problème pour emerger xfce4.4, certain packet bloque d'autre...vous avez ce problème ?

```
# emerge -av xfce4 xfce-base/xfprint  x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4 (is blocking xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.4.0)

[blocks B     ] <xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4 (is blocking xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.0)

[blocks B     ] xfce-extra/xfce4-taskbar (is blocking xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] >=xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.3 (is blocking xfce-extra/xfce4-minicmd-0.3.0-r1, xfce-extra/xfce4-battery-0.3.0-r1, xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph-0.2.2-r2, xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman-0.4.1-r2, xfce-extra/xfce4-showdesktop-0.4.0-r2)

[blocks B     ] xfce-extra/xfce4-showdesktop (is blocking xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] xfce-extra/xfce4-minicmd (is blocking xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] xfce-extra/xfce4-windowlist (is blocking xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.0-r1)

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.0-r1 [4.2.3.2] USE="-debug% -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.2  USE="python -bzip2 -debug -doc -gnome -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.4.0 [2.2.8-r1] USE="(-static%)" 240 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/recode-3.6-r2  USE="nls" 1,711 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.10  33 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1  USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 414 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.4.0 [4.2.3] USE="-debug% -doc% -startup-notification%" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] games-misc/fortune-mod-1.99.1-r2  USE="-offensive" 1,770 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.0 [4.2.3] 1,756 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.0-r2 [4.2.3] USE="-dbus% -debug% (-gtkhtml%)" 547 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.0 [4.2.3] USE="-debug% -doc% -startup-notification%" 800 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.4.0 [4.2.3] USE="-debug% -doc% -startup-notification%" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/orage-4.4.0  USE="-debug" 1,634 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.0 [4.2.3] USE="-debug%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.0 [4.2.3.2] USE="xcomposite%* -debug% -startup-notification%" 1,636 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfprint-4.4.0 [4.2.3] USE="-debug% -doc%" 854 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.0 [4.2.3] USE="-debug%" 362 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/mousepad-0.2.12 [0.2.2-r1] USE="-debug%" 321 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.0 [4.2.3] USE="-debug%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.4.0 [4.2.3] 485 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.0 [4.2.3] USE="-dbus% -debug% -gnome%" 1,298 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.0-r1 [4.2.3] USE="alsa -debug%" 457 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/exo-0.3.2  USE="python -debug -doc -hal -libnotify" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/thunar-0.8.0-r2  USE="pcre -dbus -debug -doc -exif -gnome -hal -plugins -startup-notification" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/terminal-0.2.6-r1 [0.2.4] USE="-dbus -debug -doc -startup-notification%" 1,545 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.0-r3 [4.2.3] USE="-dbus% -debug% -doc% -minimal%" 3,077 kB 

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.0 [4.2.3.2] USE="alsa%* cups%* -minimal% -oss% (-svg%)" 0 kB 

Total: 28 packages (19 upgrades, 9 new, 7 blocks), Size of downloads: 18,933 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Supprimes les paquets qui te bloque, mets à jour ta gentoo et fais les installations dont tu as envie :

```
emerge -aC <xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4 <xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4 xfce-extra/xfce4-taskbar >=xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.3 xfce-extra/xfce4-showdesktop xfce-extra/xfce4-minicmd xfce-extra/xfce4-windowlist

emerge -aDuv world

emerge -av xfce4 xfce-base/xfprint  x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce
```

Ca devrait aller comme çà.

----------

